# icharus



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I wasn't going to post this guy until he was finished. but I just can't help myself anymore. Poor little Icharus....he has led a rough life. His master is unusually cruel, and routinely demands that certain "procedures" be done in order to enhance his minions......


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Was he plumber by any chance? LOL! Looking terrific, Dave. Nice work sculpting the flesh around the mechanics.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cute butt!

Nice work.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

dave, it sure is looking good.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, dave his butt is my favorite part.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

he looks like a baby rising spirit..


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Demented. Great work and imagination once again.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> His master is unusually cruel, and routinely demands that certain "procedures" be done in order to enhance his minions......


 Great!! I think we have the same master/boss!!!!? Great job AGAIN Dave!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

he is awesomely creepy, as usual Dave, fantastic job( I like the butt too)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

He is cool Dave...can't wait to see the next pics.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

You and Stephen King must have the same type of dreams. You both come up with such demented creatures!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you violated the 'no monster nudity' policy here on hauntforum. They can also get you for the 'no nudity whatsoever without use of a feather boa' policy as well. 

Please adjust pics accordingly, as I would hate to have you banned from the site.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love it so far!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Incredable work, once again


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Dig the bio mechanical things you have been doing. Cool mouth too, reminds me of the grimace of the professor from Nightmare Before Christmas. Keep it up Dave!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I assume the thing coming out of the top of his head is the rotor for the helicopter blades?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's some updated pix after I worked on the paint a bit


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Icharus, son of Daedalus? I bow deeply to your vision and execution, Dave. 
This is the kind of thing that keeps me out of prop challenges.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Your seriously in the wrong business what ever it is. You should own a special effects/prop building type studio making BIG money showing the whole world your creations!!!! Instead of us lucky few!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww isn't he just the cutest lil thang? Ineed one of them for my living room..Great job as usual Dave.. I love his lil spark plug.. think I need one of em to get me started in the day.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

D'OH!! It's a spark plug. I definitely need glasses. And DC's right, he reminds me of Dr Finklestein from TNBC

Very cool. You take the same approach to cyborging that I do... I love that retrotech clunky look...! Cant wait to see the wings when you build them out.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

HrdHeaded1 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww isn't he just the cutest lil thang? Ineed one of them for my living room..Great job as usual Dave.. I love his lil spark plug.. think I need one of em to get me started in the day.


CUTE????? I must be doing something terribly wrong.
There is not supposed to be "cute" in Halloween. Halloween is not a CUTE holiday.

OH BLOODY HELL!!!!! you said "lil" .......TWICE!!!!!!!!

cute?

(shakes my head and mutters incoherently as I slink away to the garage to find a big ole hammer...cute? <mumble, retch> cute?.............)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep Dave...I think it started when you posted a picture of his lil behind...? LMAO


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lots of personality. I really dig it. Just so you know cute can be creepy. He looks like he would let you pet him then bite off your hand. Yup cute is the scariest kind of creepy. Well done.

By the way what is he made with?:voorhees:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> CUTE????? I must be doing something terribly wrong.
> There is not supposed to be "cute" in Halloween. Halloween is not a CUTE holiday.
> 
> OH BLOODY HELL!!!!! you said "lil" .......TWICE!!!!!!!!
> ...


LMAO!! Poor Dave. I think I know what you're trying for..creepy yet humorous. Although he does have a cute 'lil 'ol sparkplug in his head, and an adorable face and,...Oh hell, it IS cute. Sorry man. Still cool though!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

----still shaking my head----

oh well, I admit that I actually feel a bit sorry for "lil" icharus...his master has been absolutely horrid, and yet there he sits, reaching up as if to say "pick me up daddy"....ready to slobber warm black putrid goo down the back of your shoulder......

He is formed around a 1/2 gallon milk jug, and has a urethane skull and an outer coating of celluclay and paperclay. the rest is just stuff that was laying around the garage.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool!!! yeah he is cute..in a scary sorta way....lol


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> CUTE????? I must be doing something terribly wrong.
> There is not supposed to be "cute" in Halloween. Halloween is not a CUTE holiday.
> 
> OH BLOODY HELL!!!!! you said "lil" .......TWICE!!!!!!!!
> ...


 ROFLMFAO!!! Jinkies Dave.. didn't you know?? I really really thought you knew... man, I'm sorry..but Cute has 2 versions! Let me explain them for you
Version 1)The Yuppy Normal Person Kind: Consists of babies, fluffy puppies, kittens and stuff.
Version 2)The haunters kind: Consists of crypt kiddies, rabid flea bitten scalded puppies, spiders and such.. 
Sigh man..I reallythought you knew.. (looks around her living room..yeah..I think I suffer from version 2).................


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of nightmares do you have at night? I shutter to think of them.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Holy Chit! I sooo missed this thread! lol dang dave! Icharus is awesome! Loving the stitches!!!! Can't wait to see more!!! Dave you rock!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

*Icharus lives!*

I think I may be done with him now.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

really cool Dave..
Now aren't you the proud papa!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now that is just plain weird.

Nice job on the forehead; the raised-brow wrinkles as he's looking up. It's the little details like that that really make a prop swing.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, Dave, he is too creepy! I agree with Revenant, great details, they make the prop. A very unique, interesting prop! Can't wait to see where you put him, and how you set up around him!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh man you are so talented! One of the best original pieces from you so far!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I was hoping he wasn't too far out there.....


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

OK, now that's just sick.....(I realllly like sick!!)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Are those blackbird feathers? Is the leather on his leg to teather him to your arm when you are outside, like a falcon? What are his teeth made of?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

scareme said:


> Are those blackbird feathers? Is the leather on his leg to teather him to your arm when you are outside, like a falcon? What are his teeth made of?


craft feathers from Michaels.
yes...tether is like a falcon
teeth are a set of dollar store billy-bob teeth


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Once again Dave you have out done your self, and created another masterpiece. I love it, definitely original.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It makes me laugh and throwup at the same time...AWESOME!!! nope...SPECTACULAR!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dave my GOD, he is fantastic!!! As others have said I BOW TO YOU OH *GREAT ONE*


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Can I have him? PLEASE!

I love him, you are extremely talented!

Oh and I love his lil butt too! hehe ;O)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

outstanding Dave...my daughter wants to see the "lil cute butt" again...please-


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

beelce said:


> outstanding Dave...my daughter wants to see the "lil cute butt" again...please-


Just for your daughter....how could I turn down a request like that?


----------

